# Turbo mk4 VR6 12v Injector Question



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew where I may purchase 36 lb. injectors for a mk4 12v VR6 turbo? I currently have the ones from the Kinetic Motorsport turbo kit, however the injectors were machined wrong or something. They fit too loosely into the block, and via three smoke tests over the months reveal that i am having severe air leaks coming from all 6 injectors. I bought numerous new O-rings, and finally went and spent 200$ on the OEM manufactured O-rings. They all still leak!

I noticed that stock mk4 VR6 injectors have TWO O-ring lands, and the Kinetic Injectors only have ONE O-ring land per injector. CTS (seller of kinetic kit) denies that injectors are incorrect so I have decided i need to just buy a new set. Hopefully there are some out there that do not require any machining or customization to fit. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

What intake manifold are you using? 

Post pic of your setup so we can see the problem
And also, where did you get the $200 O rings? 

Good luck


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

The guys at CTS who sell the kit say the injectors are machined to fit 12v VR6 setup. I dont have any pics at the moment but I will get some. Stock intake manifold. Got a few smoke leak tests, and smoke comes from the injectors even with fuel rail down tight, etc.


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

VW dealership sells the O-rings for 20$ a piece lol.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

That is nuts! ^ 

Are the injectors all the way in the manifold? Sometimes its hard to push them down all the way and some oil or o-ring grease on the o-ring helps to seat them correctly


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah they are as far as they go. I used grease/oil everytime. Even when i get them as far in as possible they still wiggle as if they are loose. I put in stock injectors to see difference, and those do not wiggle around. I am thinking because stock injectors have two o-rings per injector at the bottom of the injector, the 36 lb. only have one.

How do I insert pictures from desktop hahaha?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

You need to host the picture in like photobucket, flickr, fb etc then right click the pic, copy the properties then click on the picture icon in here then paste.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Viton o rings are money but 20 dollars a piece is cracker tax.


----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## SojiCZ (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## jerryel1nico (Aug 4, 2012)

are they leaking from the rail opening or from the engine opening?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

SojiCZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew where I may purchase 36 lb. injectors for a mk4 12v VR6 turbo? I currently have the ones from the Kinetic Motorsport turbo kit, however the injectors were machined wrong or something. Hopefully there are some out there that do not require any machining or customization to fit. Any suggestions would be great!


That is somewhat typical due to over-machining. You can use a sparing amount of blue RTV around the injector body at points of contact to add some rigidity to the installion. I have had to do this several times with the #36 into the stock Mk4 manifold.

And no there is not an off the shelf solution, all the common injectors (36 & 42) will require modification to fit that stock manifold.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Your problem is that the OEM manifold and injectors are designed to be air shrouded via the vacuum line on the driver side of the lower manifold. Plug that and your problems will be solved.


----------

